# Hilfe zum Thema QuarkXPress & Layout



## Nikki (10. Februar 2002)

Tutorials QuarkXPress GERMAN

:-( Ich such Tutorials zum Thema QuarkXPress aber in deutsch,
wer kann mir da helfen?  

Ich Suche auch gute Seiten,
wo man Layout-Seiten im Aufbau lernen kann,
ich danke für die Mühe  

NIKKI... 

NicoleSpannbauer@aol.com


----------



## VisualFX (19. März 2002)

Hi!

Habe auch gesucht, aber finde wenig  

Schau unter dia , da gibt es was...

Ansonsten Bücher...

Hoffe, konnte dir helfen!


Gruss

Emil


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. März 2002)

Folgendes habe ich vor ewigen Zeiten *smile* mal in einer Webseite gefunden ( Adressen weiß ich leder nicht mehr ) !

Hinweis: Dies ist *nicht* mein geistiges Eigentum, sondern "genappt"!

...das mit Dateianhang klappt auf grund der Dateugröße
(über 60.000 KB) nicht, wenn ich es per Mail senden darf, sage Bescheid!


----------

